

Tell HN: Giving Away 10 Promo Codes For Gaia GPS to Hacker News People - andrewljohnson

Hey everyone,<p>Since we have 50 promo codes for Gaia GPS, and I'm grateful for everyone's feedback and ad hoc testing from this site, I'd like to give away 10 promo codes to get the app for free to you all. I'd like to give more, but we have given a lot away already and need a few for journalists. The code will save you a cool $2.99 :)<p>The first 10 people to email me will get a promo code, which will let you download the app from the store for free. If you like the app, we would of course appreciate a good review.<p>Thanks in part to my post on the release of Gaia GPS today, we are up to 75th in the Navigation category and rising, so thanks for all your support. http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=835433<p>Check out www.gaiagps.com for more info on the app.
======
arfrank
Where shall we email you at?

~~~
andrewljohnson
Sorry, andrewljohnson@trailbehind.com

